
Ask HN: Any UK based devs leaving because of Brexit? - north_east_dev
This topic came up in another thread. I&#x27;m curious to hear what UK based devs are planning to do because of Brexit? Are you looking abroad? Or think it won&#x27;t be a big deal?<p>I&#x27;m an immigrant living the UK. Didn&#x27;t really have a plan when I was arrived but now I&#x27;m somewhat settled and married to a nice English girl. I don&#x27;t think Brexit will hit us badly so I have no intention of leaving.
======
tabi2
I had a job lined up in a different country just before the vote

I'm glad I'm out (of the UK), but it's more for political reasons than
economic

Voting with my feet (even if I was leaving anyway)

I'm sure middle to high income earners will be ok. It's people on low incomes
that will have a tough time, especially if the government starts scrapping
workers rights

------
onion2k
I'm also in the North East of the UK (Newcastle). I'd leave if I thought it'd
be better elsewhere. Brexit is a big problem, but everywhere has some sort of
local issue. I strongly suspect I won't leave.

~~~
north_east_dev
As incompetently as the government is handling it, I suspect it won't be too
bad in the end.

------
philbarr
I've made some enquiries and am attempting to keep my options open

